# Is 45% protein to high? Are cranberries and blueberries safe



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

My hedgehog is eating "Blue Buffalo Spa Select Weight Control" right now. But "Blue Buffalo Wilderness" has better protein, 45%. Is that to high? Are cranberries and blueberries safe?

Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Turkey Meal, Fish Meal, Potato Starch, Chicken Fat (Naturally Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Potatoes, Natural Chicken Flavor, Tomato Pomace (natural source of Lycopene), Oatmeal, Flaxseed (natural source of Omega 6 Fatty Acids), Whole Carrots, Whole Sweet Potatoes, *Cranberries, Blueberries*, Barley Grass, Dried Parsley, Alfalfa Meal, Dried Kelp, Taurine, L-Lysine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Turmeric, Fish Oil (natural source of Omega 3 Fatty Acids), Black Malted Barley, Oil of Rosemary, Beta-Carotene, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Niacin (Vitamin B3), d-Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Biotin (Vitamin B7), Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Ascorbate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Calcium Iodate, Zinc Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Zinc), Iron Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Iron), Copper Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Copper), Manganese Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Manganese), Potassium Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Sodium Selenite, Salt, Saccharomyces cerevisiae, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bacillus subtilis, Enterococcus faecium.

Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein (min) 45.0%
Crude Fat (min) 18.0%
Crude Fiber (max) 4.0%
Moisture (max) 10.0%
Magnesium (min) 0.1%
Taurine (min) 0.15%
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* (min) 0.15%
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* (min) 2.0%


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The 45% would be too high, the general number most people shoot for is around 30%. Blueberries and cranberries are okay for them, just the protein would be too much.


----------

